

Tired of the PRISM Crap on Hacker News - khebbie

Have you heard enough about PRISM on Hacker news?
I created a small bookmarklet to filter out the PRISM and NSA stories.<p>Just add this as a bookmarklet:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;khebbie&#x2F;5896682<p>Now I understand the importance of this, but now I heard enough and want to hear something about interesting technology :-O
======
glitchdout
If you want to stay ignorant, be our guest.

~~~
gamblor956
That personal attack is uncalled for.

------
khebbie
By the way you have to click the bookmarklet twice since, JQuery is not loaded
the first time. Probably some bright person can fix this?

~~~
brymaster
> Now I understand the importance of this

Except that you've referred to it as 'crap'

Apathy and being willfully ignorant won't make this go away.

This script is equal to plugging your ears and yelling "NA NA NA NA I CAN'T
HEAR YOU!"

------
mortalus
I sir, solute you!

